# Help : how do i find my SSID ?



## gizmo12345 (Aug 19, 2007)

hi i have a nintendo ds and am having trouble connecting it ive asked many ppl and researched i think i know what i need to do now but i need your help

all i need to do is work out how to access my router settings and findout what my SSID is how can i do this ? my SSID doesent come up on my connection searchs i heard ur comp can hide it or somthing and also i found out from sombody that if i can work out how to access my router settings i can turn on something called SSID broadcast and then my ds can pick it up

basically how can i find out my SSID and how can i access my router options/settings

thanks


----------



## gizmo12345 (Aug 19, 2007)

wow you guys know your stuff i dont have a clue what you are saying but i realy need your help and im sure you know the answers. ive been trying to find out for months, how can i find out my SSID and also how can i access my router settings.

i wanna access my router settings because i dont know how and i heard i can do a thing called SSID broadcast so that my DS can pick up my signal because it wont at the moment and ive tried loads of things and now if i can do this i am sure i can type my code manually or search so please help.

thanks guys this is a great forum ive been searching for one that can tell me for months


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Start, Run, CMD

IPCONFIG

The address in Default Gateway is the address of your router's web based setup. Put that address in the IE address bar.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I merged your reply in someone else's thread. Please start your own thread in the future for a problem.


----------



## gizmo12345 (Aug 19, 2007)

hi john i dont understand what to do still lol i know nothing about computers can you explain ?

also sorry about me posting this in another thread aswell its just you guys were talking about SSID and seemed to know your computers well.

thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact models* of the equipment please.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem. If dial-up, please specify.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (WEP, WPA, WPA2, etc.)
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home SP2.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.


----------

